# [gelöst]Thunar: Automount USB-Festplatte

## wuesti

Moin Moin,

stecke ich einen USB-Stick in den Slot oder eine Speicherkarte in den Speicherkartenleser, wird der Datenträger gemountet und Thunar öffnet ein (neues) Fenster. So soll es sein.

Stecke ich nun eine USB-Festplatte (EXT3-FS) ein, funktioniert das nicht. Sie erscheint mit dem Partionsnamen im Explorer links, wird aber erst gemountet, wenn ich auf den Namen klicke.

Ich hätte es aber gerne, dass alle Blockdevices, die ich einstecke, automatisch gemountet werden.

Beim Einstecken des USB-Sticks gibt dmesg das aus:

```
[ 3138.128019] usb 5-3: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[ 3138.261936] usb 5-3: New USB device found, idVendor=18a5, idProduct=0300

[ 3138.261939] usb 5-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 3138.261941] usb 5-3: Product: STORE N GO

[ 3138.261943] usb 5-3: Manufacturer: Verbatim

[ 3138.261945] usb 5-3: SerialNumber: 089511091909293909000152

[ 3138.262283] scsi5 : usb-storage 5-3:1.0

[ 3139.515531] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Verbatim STORE N GO       1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[ 3139.516892] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 15820800 512-byte logical blocks: (8.10 GB/7.54 GiB)

[ 3139.517657] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

[ 3139.517660] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[ 3139.518397] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

[ 3139.518399] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 3139.521514] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

[ 3139.521516] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 3139.522273]  sdf: sdf1

[ 3139.525517] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

[ 3139.525519] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 3139.525521] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Bei der Festplatte:

```
[ 4804.352026] usb 5-1: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[ 4804.485006] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=0704

[ 4804.485010] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 4804.485012] usb 5-1: Product: External HDD    

[ 4804.485014] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Western Digital 

[ 4804.485016] usb 5-1: SerialNumber: 57442D57584E333039534630363831

[ 4804.485323] usb-storage 5-1:1.0: Quirks match for vid 1058 pid 0704: 8000

[ 4804.485352] scsi6 : usb-storage 5-1:1.0

[ 4805.484612] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200BEV External 1.75 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[ 4805.485859] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[ 4805.486476] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

[ 4805.486480] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[ 4805.487094] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

[ 4805.487097] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 4805.489093] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

[ 4805.489095] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 4805.518355]  sdg: sdg1

[ 4805.520967] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

[ 4805.520970] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 4805.520972] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk
```

Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich sehe, ist diese zusätzliche Zeile für die Festplatte:

```
[ 4804.485323] usb-storage 5-1:1.0: Quirks match for vid 1058 pid 0704: 8000
```

In /etc/udev/rules.d/ gibt es die leere Datei 80-net-name-slot.rules und 99-sda1-verstecken.rules, mit der ich die eine leere Partition verstecke.

/etc/udisks2 ist leer.

Kann jemand helfen?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
 emerge --info  thunar udisks gvfs

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4047692 total,   1403948 free

KiB Swap:    4723036 total,   4723036 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Aug 2013 16:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE PUEL dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-11.x"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/latex2html /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/texmf-site/tex/latex/html /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" -j3  --load-average 4"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cupsddk cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr dvi emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran g3dvl gdbm gdu gif gimp glitz gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp hpijs hunspell iconv ipv6 java jpeg latex lcms libnotify lm_sensors lyx mad midi mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia odbc odf ogg opencl opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pmu png policykit ppds python qt3support raw readline scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_digest" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="epson2 net" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

xfce-base/thunar-1.6.2 was built with the following:

USE="dbus exif libnotify pcre startup-notification udev -debug -test" XFCE_PLUGINS="trash"

sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5 was built with the following:

USE="nls -debug -remote-access (-selinux)"

sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0 was built with the following:

USE="gptfdisk introspection -cryptsetup -debug (-selinux) -systemd"

gnome-base/gvfs-1.14.2 was built with the following:

USE="cdda gdu gtk http udev udisks -afp -archive -avahi -bluetooth -bluray -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -ios -samba -systemd"
```

Last edited by wuesti on Wed Aug 14, 2013 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Wo das bei thunra scheiter weis ich nicht, Du kannst dir aber eine Udev Regel schreiben. Hier mal ein Beispiel für eine USB Platte:

```

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="DeinVendor", ATTRS{model}=="DeinMdell", SYMLINK+="EindeutigerNameDamitDuSieBesserFindest-%n", RUN+="/etc/init.d/mount-platte"
```

In /etc/init.d/mount-platte schreibst du jetzt einfach nur was gemacht werden soll wenn Platte erscheint z.B

```

mount /dev/EindeutigerNameDamitDuSieBesserFindest-1 /media/DeineUsbPlatte
```

(Ist jetzt nur ein sehr minimales Beispiel, kann man nach belieben ausbauen)

So mach ich es immer und bin damit unabhängig vom Filemanager (die Dinger haben das bei mir noch nie Zufriedenstellend funktioniert). 

MfG

----------

## wuesti

Danke fuchur! 

Das ist schon einmal ein Anfang. Ich habe also eine kurze Testrule  erstellt:

```
cat 50-usb-platte-einbinden.rules 

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="WD*", SYMLINK+="wechselfestplatte-%n", RUN+="/etc/init.d/mount-platte"
```

Dann habe ich ich folgendes ausführbares Skript erstellt:

```
cat /etc/init.d/mount-platte

/bin/mount /dev/wechselfestplatte-1 /media/wechselfestplatte/
```

Beim Einstecken der Wechselfestplatte erhalte ich einen Symlink /dev/wechselfestplatte-1, doch /etc/init.d/mount-platte wird nicht ausgeführt. In der Konsole funktioniert es.

Bevor ich in die Richtung weiter bastele, habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Platte nur als root aushängen kann. Das wäre eine Lösung, die ich nicht möchte.

Übrigens: Ist die Platte eingesteckt, dann sorgt ein "/etc/init.d/udev restart" dafür, dass die Platte eingehängt und ein neues Thunar-Fenster geöffnet wird. Das ist das gewünschte Verhalten.

----------

## fuchur

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/init.d/mount-platte
> 
> ...

 Was ist den wenn du es mal so probierst:

```
cat /etc/init.d/mount-platte

#!/bin/sh

/bin/mount /dev/wechselfestplatte-1 /media/wechselfestplatte/
```

 Bei mir klappt es so.

Mounten und Umounten dürfen bei mir nur Benutzer oder gruppen über sudo. In "/etc/sudoers" habe ich:

```

%gruppediemountendarf ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/mount

%gruppedieumountendarf  ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/umount
```

"sudo /bin/umount /media/wechselfestplatte" funktioniert dann auch wenn Benutzer in richtiger Gruppe ist.

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ach so noch etwas du kannst dir auch ein Eintag in /etc/fstab erstellen:

```

 /dev/wechselfestplatte-1 /media/wechselfestplatte/   ext3    defaults,user                        0 0
```

Mann beachtete das user (dann geht (u)mount auch ohne sudo), und in der manpage von mount steht: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> user   Allow  an  ordinary  user  to mount the filesystem.  The name of the mounting user is written to mtab so that he can unmount the filesystem again.  This option implies the options noexec,
> 
>               nosuid, and nodev (unless overridden by subsequent options, as in the option line user,exec,dev,suid).

 

MfG

----------

## wuesti

Die beiden letzten Tipps waren zielführend, so dass ich weitgehend zumindest für meine Backup-Platte eine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden habe:

/etc/sudoers:

```
%users ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/umount /media/wechselfestplatte
```

/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/wechselfestplatte-1 /media/wechselfestplatte/   ext3    noauto,noatime,defaults,users 0 0
```

Damit kann ich eine udev-Rule erstellen:

```
SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="WD*", SYMLINK+="wechselfestplatte-%n", RUN+="/bin/mount /media/wechselfestplatte"
```

In mein Backup-Skript lasse ich die Platte dann automatisch aushängen.

```
/usr/bin/sudo /bin/umount /media/wechselfestplatte
```

Im Thunar kann ich mit Rechtsklick und "Aushängen" die Platte nicht aushängen. Dafür muss ich eine Konsole öffnen und die Platte mit 

```
sudo umount /media/wechselfestplatte
```

 aushängen.

----------

## wuesti

Das Aushängen im Thunar ist mit den Benutzerdefinierten Aktionen zu lösen:

```
 cat .config/Thunar/uca.xml 

<?xml encoding="UTF-8" version="1.0"?>

<actions>

<action>

   <icon></icon>

   <name>Aushängen</name>

   <command>/usr/bin/sudo /bin/umount /media/wechselfestplatte</command>

   <description>Hängt die Wechselfestplatte aus.</description>

   <patterns>wechselfestplatte</patterns>   <-Die Aktion erscheint nur wenn der Ordner /media/wechselfestplatte markiert ist.

   <directories/>

</action>

</actions>
```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Thunar kann ich mit Rechtsklick und "Aushängen" die Platte nicht aushängen. Dafür muss ich eine Konsole öffnen und die Platte mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn du den fstab eintrag gemacht hast (hast du ja) und anstatt

```

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="WD*", SYMLINK+="wechselfestplatte-%n", RUN+="/bin/mount /media/wechselfestplatte"
```

dieses nimmst

```

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="WD*", SYMLINK+="wechselfestplatte-%n", RUN+="/bin/su BenutzerUnterDemThunraLäuft -c /bin/mount /media/wechselfestplatte"
```

oder vielleicht besser 

```

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="WD*", SYMLINK+="wechselfestplatte-%n", RUN+="/bin/su BenutzerUnterDemThunraLäuft -c '/bin/mount /media/wechselfestplatte'"
```

solltest du sie auch ganz normal mit Thunar Bordmitteln und auch in der Seitenleiste umounten können. Kannst ja mal testen

ist jetzt ungeprüft sollte aber gehen.

MfG

----------

## wuesti

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *wuesti wrote:*   
> 
> Im Thunar kann ich mit Rechtsklick und "Aushängen" die Platte nicht aushängen. Dafür muss ich eine Konsole öffnen und die Platte mit 
> ...

 

Es ist wohl ein internes Problem von Thunar. Ich kann mit dieser rule in der Konsole die Platte ohne sudo aushängen. -> Sie funktioniert und die Rechte sind richtig.

Klicke ich den Namen der ausgehängten Platte im Thunar an, lässt sie sich auch mit einem Rechtsklick aushängen. Meine Vermutung: Thunar "erkennt" den Mountpoint nur, wenn er selbst mountet.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Interessehalber habe ich das nun mal selber ausprobiert so wie du es möchtest und es funktioniert sowohl mit Thunar und auch mit Nautilus.

Du brauchst also ein fstab eintrag

```

/dev/wechselfestplatte-1 /media/wechselfestplatte/   ext3    noauto,noatime,defaults,users 0 0
```

 und dann nur noch in "/etc/udev/rules.d/z99-my.rules"

```

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="WD*", SYMLINK+="wechselfestplatte-%n", RUN+="/bin/su DeinBenutzernameUnterDemAngemeldetBist -c '/bin/mount /media/wechselfestplatte'"
```

 Man beachte die beiden Hochkommas '. Habe das gerade ausprobiert , mehr ist nicht bei meine Gentoo nötig

und kann auch alles mit Bordmitteln in Thunra und Nautilus umounten. 

MfG

----------

## wuesti

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Interessehalber habe ich das nun mal selber ausprobiert so wie du es möchtest und es funktioniert sowohl mit Thunar und auch mit Nautilus.
> 
> Du brauchst also ein fstab eintrag
> ...

 

Alles habe ich so. Ich habe sogar versucht die Regel von 50-usb-platte-einbinden.rules in z99-usb-platte-einbinden.rules umzubenennen. Auch habe ich die Hochkommas. Mit Backticks probeweise funktioniert die Regel nicht.

Bei mir kommt beim unmount links im Thunar ein Fehlerfenster mit dem Titel "unbekannt": *Quote:*   

> Der Datenträger »usb_linux_daten« konnte nicht ausgehangen werden.
> 
> Not authorized to perform operation.

 

Haben wir verschiedene Versionen von Thunar?

```
xfce-base/thunar-1.6.2 was built with the following:

USE="dbus exif libnotify pcre startup-notification udev -debug -test" XFCE_PLUGINS="trash" 
```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Haben wir verschiedene Versionen von Thunar?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nö, wir habe exakt das gleiche

```
eix -e thunar

     Available versions:  1.6.2{tbz2} ~1.6.3 {{+dbus debug exif libnotify pcre startup-notification test udev +xfce_plugins_trash}}

     Installed versions:  1.6.2{tbz2}(22:16:16 11.04.2013)(dbus exif libnotify pcre startup-notification udev xfce_plugins_trash -debug -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/ http://thunar.xfce.org/

     Description:         File manager for the Xfce desktop environment
```

Mich würde aber mal mit angesteckter Platte mit der Vorherigen udev rule die Ausgabe von

```
cat /etc/mtab
```

interessieren.

MfG

----------

## wuesti

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mich würde aber mal mit angesteckter Platte mit der Vorherigen udev rule die Ausgabe von
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
cat /etc/mtab

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda5 / ext4 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0

devtmpfs /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=2023600k,nr_inodes=505900,mode=755 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgroup_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

openrc /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc 0 0

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpu /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0

freezer /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/sda7 /home ext4 rw,noatime 0 1

tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

/home/.tmp/portage /var/tmp/portage none rw,bind 0 0

/home/.tmp/ccache /var/tmp/ccache none rw,bind 0 0

/home/.usr/portage /usr/portage none rw,bind 0 0

rpc_pipefs /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs rpc_pipefs rw 0 0

nfsd /proc/fs/nfsd nfsd rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0

/dev/sdf1 /media/wechselfestplatte ext3 rw,noatime,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/mtab
> 
> ...

 

Die wird auch nicht als user gemountet. Bei mir steht in der udevrule bei run

```
... RUN+="/bin/su fuchur -c '/bin/mount /media/usbpat5'"
```

und in /etc/mtab finde ich dann

```
/dev/sdh5 /media/usbpat5 ext2 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=fuchur 0 0
```

 man beachte das user=fuchur 

In fstab habe ich

```
/dev/usbpat5              /media/usbpat5    ext2    noauto,defaults,user                        0 0
```

Noch mal ne frage hast du nach dem ändern der udevrule ein

```
udevadm trigger
```

 und eventuell ein

```
/etc/init.d/udev restart
```

ausgeführt? Wüste sonst nicht wo es dran liegen könnte in der mtab fehlt das user=DeinBenutzername, warum keine Ahnung bei mir geht es, extra noch

mal getestet.

MfG

----------

## wuesti

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *wuesti wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ich hatte users drin und nun auf user geändert. Ich kann nun /bin/umount aus der /etc/suduers nehmen. *Quote:*   

> Noch mal ne frage hast du nach dem ändern der udevrule ein
> 
> ```
> udevadm trigger
> ```
> ...

 

udevadm trigger nicht, aber /etc/init.d/udev restart schon.

Warum komme ich nicht auf das Einfachste und starte Thunar an der Konsole:

```
 thunar --daemon &

[1] 1686

kai@kais_quad ~ % thunar-volman: Nicht unterstützter USB Gerätetyp.

thunar-volman: Nicht unterstützter USB Gerätetyp.

thunar-volman: Unbekanntes blockorientiertes Gerät.

thunar-volman: Konnte den zum Gerät gehörenden Datenträger nicht erkennen.
```

Also, was ich schon gesagt habe, Thunar kann mit der Platte nicht richtig umgehen. Ich werde das mal googeln, finde das bisher erreichte schon mal ganz praktisch.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Warum komme ich nicht auf das Einfachste und starte Thunar an der Konsole:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Das erinnert mich an die Probleme mit meinen USB Festplatten. Je nach Tagesform dauert das zwischen 10 Sekunden und zwei Minuten

bis die Initialisiert/Ansprechbar sind. Denke mal das deine Platte genau so eine Krücke ist wie meine und Thunar wir mit der langen Zeit nicht klar

kommen. Ist aber jetzt nur eine Vermutung.

MfG

----------

